# couple darfrog housing questions



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

1, should I have a waterfall?
2, should I have a pool for the waterfall to run into (how deep)
3, if I go for a water fall internal or external filter?
4, false bottom or clay balls?
I know a lot is preference but would like some feedback and piccys if poss!

thanks

D


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

I have small areas of water in all my tanks, but no pumps, bubblers or waterfalls. I made 3 with waterfall, when I first started and they all crapped out within 3 months.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

If you are intent on using a waterfall I would suggest external pumps. The amount you will end up spending on replacement internal pumps will justify the cost. Make sure you get one with an adjustable flow rate, and really really make sure the water runs where you want it to, otherwise you will end up with a smelly bog rather than tropical viv.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 8, 2012)

Waterfalls can look amazing, but i always hear of more problems than success with them. Not to say you shouldn't try if you really want one. But it does not benefit the frogs as much as you would think. Also depends what species you are going to put in there. Leucs would prefer more ground space than a swimming pool. But i'd recommend using an external pump too, the less stuff actually inside the tank that can go wrong the better. Im not certain but i would imagine that if you have running water a false bottom would give you more security that you wont get waterlogged substrate. Someone that's actually built some into their tanks will be able to tell you more though.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Not what you have in mind anyway, but best to steer clear of those cutesy Exo-type self-contained waterfall units. They have a tendancy to collect waste and dead prey, and turn into perfect bacteria factories.


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> I have small areas of water in all my tanks, but no pumps, bubblers or waterfalls. I made 3 with waterfall, when I first started and they all crapped out within 3 months.


 
any pictures please?


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Here you go,

These ones have rocks and water up front.










These have a very small pool in the bottom left corner.










I took this yesterday. I tad ready to come out of the water. 










Cheers,


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

do u filter that water at front? how is seprerated from soil etc to stop it running into it and marking it up?
Do u run a pump?


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

ok I have come up with a idea for my viv I am looking at drilling 2 holes in the tank one at bottom and one at top to run a external filter so the idea is the water is taken from bottom of tank through filter and back to top where I will decide on 1 of 2 things put a spray bar on top to re create a epi web idea? or run it into a waterfall idea and that way I don't have to worry about the pump becoming a problem over time?? 

Is this a sensible idea? has anyone encountered any problems doing this way and would a misting system also be a good option on the system?

Sorry for all questions I just want to get this right first time!

thanks again


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not really going to help much I guess,by saying I came across so many waterfall failures that I have never attempted one my self. I would say though that the parameter your working to is their viv should be very humid but NOT sopping wet so however you build this out always have that phrase in mind

good luck

Stu


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

oakwell said:


> do u filter that water at front? how is seprerated from soil etc to stop it running into it and marking it up?
> Do u run a pump?


It's separated by screen, so the water flows freely under the false bottom. No filter. pumps, etc. It's completely stagnant, but doesn't pose any issues for us. Are actually gets quite skanky, if not drained before 6 months old. :blush: We just did it....The tads don't seem to mind it at all.


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

Do u have apicture of the false bottom as you made it before it was covered at all?


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Lay the screen on the bottom of the tank, and stack the rocks as desired.






Fill in behind the rock with hydroton. It gives the rocks some support.






Fold your screen back over the Hydroton.




It's a good thing I'm a mod on another forum and can edit at will. :lol2:


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

that's great so whats under the screen>? false bottom whats lifting it up egg crate? also whats in the pot upside down? sorry for all questions just wanna gate this right!!

You think I am been too OTT with external filter etc an waterfall?

and thanks for advice


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

oakwell said:


> that's great so whats under the screen>? false bottom whats lifting it up egg crate?


I'm not understanding you question? There's no eggcrate. The Leca/Hydroton holds the screen up, if that's what you mean.



oakwell said:


> also whats in the pot upside down?


That a small filter I made. I have a 1/4" tube coming down the back for draining the tank. I can hook up a pump and can suck the water out. 

Cheers,


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

as a reference on an external filter waterfall that was successful. There is no point in commenting on that thread as she no longer has the viv, but it is a good reference. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/250705-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

So the leca is on the viv floor?


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

oakwell said:


> So the leca is on the viv floor?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, Glenn, let's see if I can translate (Stueese is *easy,* in comparison!): You put down a layer of mesh, then drainage, then fold the mesh back over the top of the drainage layer? [Guessing here; my Colonial Dictionary has gone missing...] :lol2:


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ok, Glenn, let's see if I can translate (Stueese is *easy,* in comparison!): You put down a layer of mesh, then drainage, then fold the mesh back over the top of the drainage layer? [Guessing here; my Colonial Dictionary has gone missing...] :lol2:


Bingo! :lol2:


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

I think I am been thick here so the leca is on a layer of.mesh or directly on the viv floor? 
I am thinking leca on glass floor then mesh put.in top to seperate soil etc from leca?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

oakwell said:


> I think I am been thick here so the leca is on a layer of.mesh or directly on the viv floor?
> I am thinking leca on glass floor then mesh put.in top to seperate soil etc from leca?


I think I am right in saying the mesh is on the floor. The rocks are then placed on one end of the mesh. The mesh is then folded back with the one end being held down by the rocks. The leca is the inserted directly onto the glass bottom and the mesh folded back into place over the top of the leca. This way the rocks hold the mesh to create a vertical barrier which stops the leca mixing with the rocks. The substrate then goes on top of the mesh.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Lay the black divider in put the pebbles on it at the front only.

then lift the divider up and pour in the leca on the glass bottom of the viv and then lay the divider on the leca.

Then pour your substrate over the black leca only.

Phew ........... 

Many vids on YouTube and have a nose at joshesfrogs I found that quite helpful when i was starting out....... American I know but hey.


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

Get ready for this......




I get it lol


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

ok am back for some more questions I am keen to get info on the epi web system and have been speaking to marc at dartfrog. I am looking to have a false glass bottom and using epi web but wondered how this would effect the matureing of the tank with foods etc as I believe you don't use a substrate just a epi web panel on top of the sloping glass floor?

has anyone used epi web and would they recommend it?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

whenever i've seen it pop up on here, slated


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

god an confused!!!

Do you think I should just get the viv as normal with no added features just a drain hole at bottom and misting holes at top and then look and play with it?

I know am nattering here but I want it 100% right from day one but so many ways to do things!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

know exactly where you are coming from fella, i'm not the person to ask, i've just set off on my frog journey. when it comes to epiweb, it sounds the nuts. 

here's a discussion about the moss mix

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/822082-epiweb-moss-mix.html


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

if am having trouble deciding on viv I can see it been years before I have frogs in lol


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

The problem with epi-web is it likes to be kept permanently wet (drip walls and similar) for mosses to grow on it. Bromeliads and frogs on the other hand don't much like been kept on something constantly wet, so it's only really any good for a feature imho. That and until moss grows on it it's like a nasty grey pan scourer.

Ade

PS. Just to add that if you buy a dart frog viv from DMS Vivaria, Dartfrog or similar then the water area and drainage is all taken care of via a drainage gully and sloping false bottom.


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

The vivs getting made with dms but just confused with the sloping false bottom way I understand drainage flows to chanel at front but do u need clayballs and soil substrate ontop of it?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

they look pretty good actually, great idea


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

oakwell said:


> The vivs getting made with dms but just confused with the sloping false bottom way I understand drainage flows to chanel at front but do u need clayballs and soil substrate ontop of it?


Nope, just a drainset from Dartfrog, and some kind of collection vessel, oh and a hole in the shelf under it, assuming Dale is drilling a drain hole in the gully for you? He normally does.

That said, I fill them in for pumilio, they don't use the water and I find the froglets worry me around open water.

Ade


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Buy something ready set up.. No worries then.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Nope, just a drainset from Dartfrog, and some kind of collection vessel, oh and a hole in the shelf under it, assuming Dale is drilling a drain hole in the gully for you? He normally does.
> 
> That said, I fill them in for pumilio, they don't use the water and I find the froglets worry me around open water.
> 
> Ade


So what do people put ontop of the sloping glass?


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

As in if u use soil where do u end the soil as.the water collection area needs.to keep clear I eould think?


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

Just soil, no need for clayballs.

I use a mix of fine orchid bark, sphagnum, peat, charcoal and eco earth. Dartfrog sells live substrate which is a similar mix with springtails and woodlice mixed in: victory:

I haven't read the whole thread sorry:blush: so not sure what frogs you are planning. I don't have drainage holes in my vivs and even fill the front channel for my Tincs/Leucs so they have an area to soak in. If the channel fills in the Pumilio vivs I syphon it out using a length of airline: victory:


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

oakwell said:


> As in if u use soil where do u end the soil as.the water collection area needs.to keep clear I eould think?


When you decorate the viv, cover the back of the front channel and a few inches back on the false bottom. I use Gorilla Glue covered with eco earth. That way you don't get glass showing on the floor area and can start the substrate an inch or 2 back. Shallow at the front getting deeper towards the back works well and looks good too:2thumb:

The frogs will move some substrate into the channel as they move about and generally manage to get most of their leaves in there. It's easy enough to clean out though: victory:


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

I think the sliding glasd might be the way ahead then


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for all the help guys I know I am asking a lot but if you don't ask you get it wrong!:blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

oakwell said:


> thanks for all the help guys I know I am asking a lot but if you don't ask you get it wrong!:blush:


Darts aren't my thing, but you have asked good questions about a few things before- which I respect, totally. All of us can learn from each other- I have learned so much from chatting on here, you wouldn't belive!


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

my next dilemma is size I deffo am going 24inch wide and 24 inch high just cant decide 12/16/18 inch front to back opinions?


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

bigger is better dude. if you go 24 h x 24 w x 18 d then you have a very nice sized viv


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i nearly convinced myself into getting a 90high when i had to get a new tank the other day lol


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

The bigger the better especially as the channel will eat into the floor space. Also bigger vivs are much easier to decorate. My vivs are 55cm wide x 40 cm high and 45cm deep. DMS made them to fit nicely onto my rack.

Adam


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Re where to stop on the false bottom, as I haven't seen anybody reply to this.

Either silicone a lip of cork on the edge and take the substrate up to this, or stop your substrate about 2cm from the edge.

Oh and there's an important ingredient missing from Abereefs substrate, that been tree fern fiber, which should actually make up at least 50% of it. This is what I use Setting Up Your First Planted Dart Frog Vivarium (but using 50/50 orchid to tree fern now) and it works VERY well (just ask Adam. lol).

Ade


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

just been reading an article from marc at dartfrog....looks like the expanding foam will have to come out!:bash:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Tell me you didn't use the fire retardent stuff? 

Ade


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

haha not got viv yet


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

just another part top mash me brain lol


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

oakwell said:


> just another part top mash me brain lol


what ?


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> what ?


sorry fast typing in dark no good...

Just meant never done the foaming before so will be another part of the build to mash my head up!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

oh its great fun, for the love of god wear disposable gloves, i never do and end up lathered in it lol


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

theres no doubt I will do summat daft prob glue me hand to viv or summat!:2thumb:


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

oakwell said:


> theres no doubt I will do summat daft prob glue me hand to viv or summat!:2thumb:


In that case, make sure to wear glasses too! I can't even imagine getting that crap in your eye! :gasp:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Re where to stop on the false bottom, as I haven't seen anybody reply to this.
> 
> Either silicone a lip of cork on the edge and take the substrate up to this, or stop your substrate about 2cm from the edge.
> 
> ...


Ade's right his substrate results in unbelievable growth. He throws away more cutting than you would believe. Every time I go round there I leave with a carrier bag full. The wife goes mad as I have cuttings rooting everywhere!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

oakwell said:


> just been reading an article from marc at dartfrog....looks like the expanding foam will have to come out!:bash:


Why, what did the article say? Do you have a link?

Adam


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Why, what did the article say? Do you have a link?
> 
> Adam


No was on email


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> In that case, make sure to wear glasses too! I can't even imagine getting that crap in your eye! :gasp:


Or the gun cleaner huh:whistling2: Gloves an glasses or I promise somewhere you absolutely don't want to go especially with your eyes trust me,I have the T shirt.

Sloping floor: another option I use a bit of wood across the front bits of cork with gaps betwixt underneath for drainage to the ditch gulley whatever. I'm also confused about the foam unless what Ade said???

Stu


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

ok well I think between me and all replys I have decided on this....

60x45x60 viv sloping false floor,gully drilled for a overflow and 2 holes in roof for misting also another hole for cable off internal pump for waterfall. Am I missing anything you can think of.

I am pondering with the idea of a small internal pump or an external pump with a return but with the gully I could cover a small pump with epiweb or something I am sure to hide it.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

you could get a nice piece of round cork and put it round it, or you could make a rock formation for it to sit in, and then place a fake rock lid on it, allowing you easy access, i would however in the mouth of the rock put some plastic mesh to stop froggy going up


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

you could even have a cork tube coming out there to hide it better


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes could work in the gully then u will just hide the pipework upto top of waterfall


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

oakwell said:


> ok well I think between me and all replys I have decided on this....
> 
> 60x45x60 viv sloping false floor,gully drilled for a overflow and 2 holes in roof for misting also another hole for cable off internal pump for waterfall. Am I missing anything you can think of.
> 
> I am pondering with the idea of a small internal pump or an external pump with a return but with the gully I could cover a small pump with epiweb or something I am sure to hide it.


If you're really set on the water fall it might be worth digging about on the ENT site,I know somewhere I've seen it done with a small internal pump,not a chance in hell of me explaining how though:bash: without pics and a huge boast of energy,which unfortunately will be deadicated to some charcoal washing:blush:

Stu


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks what is the ent site


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

oakwell said:


> Thanks what is the ent site


ENT is a german company the viv design sloping floor twin vent is his...Peter Newark,rockoflex elastopur also his.... seriously clever guy
I've somehow got ya a link which is beyond a miracle:no1:

E.N.T. Terrarientechnik

Stu


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

oakwell said:


> Thankyou


utterly welcome kiddo I'm fried tis all we have both been on a froggy bender today,much accomplished,but now :censor::lol2:
bro your name please. Mate you and actually Joe if you read this should also check out the dutch rana site some amazing vivs .I think the dutch have viv building nailed,ha and they are ok with plants too :bash:

read and weep a masterclass

hopefully this will give you the racks page,if not look down the LHS,it's a shame some of the old stuff i can't find,but this is erm ok huh!!

Racks 

click on the pics oh be warned you might drool abit:whistling2: best grab some tissue

tell me your not inspired now

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

unfortunately for me, when i first started on this journey, the Netherlands was my first port of call, looking at the amazing tree's they make etc, not only did they gift us modern football, Johan Cruijff, stroopwafel's and Ajax, they bloody showed us how to make de sexhy viv's no ?

mind you, they did also give us de kakkerlakken feyenoord *spits*


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> unfortunately for me, when i first started on this journey, the Netherlands was my first port of call, looking at the amazing tree's they make etc, not only did they gift us modern football, Johan Cruijff, stroopwafel's and Ajax, they bloody showed us how to make de sexhy viv's no ?
> 
> mind you, they did also give us de kakkerlakken feyenoord *spits*


Shh that's a while back init...feyenoord...that was the beginning of the slide Joe or am i bonkers?

Find Raif's viv on DB mate...hard to like 'em really,the dutch being so damn good at this,but actually they are great guys and their hobby is pretty much a bench mark for us to aspire too,not just the vivs but the ethics side is wonderful,the hobby there has had input into buying a reserve, safeguarding habitat, conservation,they rock!!

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

The football team is who im talking about, as a small child i decided to support Holland national team, cant stand watching england, love the dutch, it's been my dream for many years to visit the country i feel such an affinity for.

they are great at what they do, truely are an inspiration to us all like you say


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> utterly welcome kiddo I'm fried tis all we have both been on a froggy bender today,much accomplished,but now :censor::lol2:
> bro your name please. Mate you and actually Joe if you read this should also check out the dutch rana site some amazing vivs .I think the dutch have viv building nailed,ha and they are ok with plants too :bash:
> 
> read and weep a masterclass
> ...


some quality looking racks there I got a wall they would look against!

Daz


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

oakwell said:


> some quality looking racks there I got a wall they would look against!
> 
> Daz


Same as...problem is Daz it's too ruddy small:lol2:

Stu


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> Find *Raif's* viv on DB mate...


Stu, he'd be looking until the cows came home with that username! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

(That means a long time) :lol2: :lol2:

Pics my new constructed vivarium - Dendroboard


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Knew it'd be that vivarium, looks bloody brilliant. Wonder if they'd take on a dutch loving understudy lol


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

Just wish I could decide waterfall or not?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

forget about it, it's your first go right ? it does nothing more than look pretty, it'll take up space, cause no end of trouble for you unless you nail it dead on. the best bit of advice i could give you would be to find someone locally to you (prob find someone on here, they are friendly) who'll let you pop round and have a look up at their waterfall and then you can see how it works etc in person and they can talk/show you through how to do it

but i'd just leave it till you've got a couple of builds out the way. i too had big dreams of a streeam and waterfall


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have used waterfalls in the past. They are great if they work but 9 times out of 10 they fail.

Adam


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Stu, he'd be looking until the cows came home with that username! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> (That means a long time) :lol2: :lol2:
> 
> Pics my new constructed vivarium - Dendroboard


Hey Glenn
Well mate as always the brain works OK,but the glitch with letters will never change:2thumb:. Thank you kind sir,ain't it cool though that my wish to help is jumped on by others and they make up the missing stuff for me that I oft struggle with.:no1:

Oh it means the same here too bro:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Daz,look, we'll all try and help you achieve what you want with the bits we have learnt,but listen to Joe here mate,his post is post on!! First build work on the design for a frog keep it simple(no waterfall) think about fulfilling that (your chosen ) frog's needs. then work up a design using froggy safe materials
There are several stages to a build,most of which might be new materials to work with. Get some experience under your belt,then build the master piece with the bells and whistles. It's pretty much written if you get on with one set of darts,you will want another set, they are very addictive 

Goodluck

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

an i'm speaking from recent experience of having massive issues of my first build, i've currently got a tank sat running purely for my plants and microfauna lol whilst i "re-build" one for the frogs i've had my eye on, think i've been at this only six months now, but you've got to take your time, i rushed a little during building and it led to my issues, and now i know what to do to prevent them happening again. i've still got issues, guys who've been at it for years now, still have things that pop up and surprise them. we are after all, messing with nature lol and she's unpredictable

and more inspiration 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/65988-peninsula.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/60319-practice-root-system-backgrounds.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/82879-gnarly-jewel.html


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Stu, he'd be looking until the cows came home with that username! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> (That means a long time) :lol2: :lol2:
> 
> Pics my new constructed vivarium - Dendroboard


 
OMG cant say owt else!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Stu, he'd be looking until the cows came home with that username! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> (That means a long time) :lol2: :lol2:
> 
> Pics my new constructed vivarium - Dendroboard





oakwell said:


> OMG cant say owt else!


Awwe, I love it when Colonials try to explain our language to us- it's* so* quaint! :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Awwe, I love it when Colonials try to explain our language to us- it's* so* quaint! :lol2:


Ron, your a sod,meant in the nicest,possible way:no1::lol2: Quaint is killer :notworthy:

There is abit more going here I fear,you have an English guy with hopeless mastery of his country's language talking to a Canuck,we see one hell of alot the same ,but the more we talk the more we wonder whether we do actually speak the same lingo. Sort of an in joke that's shared. But it leads to lots of laughs,and that mate will suffice for me:no1:. 

Ron, lets be grateful he doesn't only speak french..................or just maybe he does:blush:


An american told me he knew I was English because my command of OUR language was so bad...that small A was an accident....honest...LMFAO. He is the guy with one of the biggest collections whom has just got wise to UVB and front opening doors that work,we need to be charitable here bro. OK we can try huh!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

OMG he called me european maybe not:whistling2:

Funny thanks mate:no1:

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Ron, your a sod,meant in the nicest,possible way:no1::lol2: Quaint is killer :notworthy:
> 
> There is abit more going here I fear,you have an English guy with hopeless mastery of his country's language talking to a Canuck,we see one hell of alot the same ,but the more we talk the more we wonder whether we do actually speak the same lingo. Sort of an in joke that's shared. But it leads to lots of laughs,and that mate will suffice for me:no1:.
> 
> ...


Sorted. :whistling2:


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> Ron, your a sod,meant in the nicest,possible way:no1::lol2: Quaint is killer :notworthy:
> 
> There is abit more going here I fear,you have an English guy with hopeless mastery of his country's language talking to a Canuck,we see one hell of alot the same ,*but the more we talk the more we wonder whether we do actually speak the same lingo. Sort of an in joke that's shared. *But it leads to lots of laughs,and that mate will suffice for me:no1:.
> 
> Ron, lets be grateful he doesn't only speak french..................or just maybe he does:blush:


Yes, we're always joking around as my comment was meant to be...Seriously though, sometimes I wonder if we speak the same language at all! Stu, we've had more mix ups with friggin English than I can count! :lol2: Most of the issues are related to slang, but I'm learning a lot as we go along. 

I do speak a wee bit of French, but I'm sure it wouldn't make any sense to ya'll. French Canadiens can't understand the French Europeans and vise versa!! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Yes, we're always joking around as my comment was meant to be...Seriously though, sometimes I wonder if we speak the same language at all! Stu, we've had more mix ups with friggin English than I can count! :lol2: Most of the issues are related to slang, but I'm learning a lot as we go along.
> 
> I do speak a wee bit of French, but I'm sure it wouldn't make any sense to ya'll. French Canadiens can't understand the French Europeans and vise versa!! :bash: :lol2:


Don't worry, dude, the 'joking' part is not only understood, it's thoroughly enjoyed. And we are happy to tutor you in speaking properly... :whistling2:

A Canadian friend of mine years ago told me about the French 'language snobbery' but French snobbery is no news to English people! :lol2:


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Don't worry, dude, the 'joking' part is not only understood, it's thoroughly enjoyed. And we are happy to tutor you in speaking properly... :whistling2:
> 
> A Canadian friend of mine years ago told me about the French 'language snobbery' but French snobbery is no news to English people! :lol2:


I do find it funny how the French can't understand the *French!* ...and I struggle with *English! *:lol2:

*Snickers* To all my French buddies and you know who you are. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Any culture that has to have "language police" is well...:bash: :whistling2:

Cheers!


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

I am gunna go for it and order the VIV!


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

: victory:


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

ordered with from dms vivaria if anyone lives around junct 37 of M1 or in a drivable distance delivery will only be £20 next week so if you are thinking of ordering let him know so save on delivery


----------

